# The Pack



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

STAHL'S HOBBY HAVEN

The Pack will invade Stahl's Hobby Haven on friday 3/14/08.
Stop in and check us out , racing sign up begins @7:00 PM.:thumbsup:
We will be racing 4" Flexi Wing Cars & 1/32 Dirt Mods & 4" NASCAR.:hat:
All cars will be teched in before each race, if you need directions or a set of rules either PM me or email me [email protected]

We guarantee you will have fun racing with us :woohoo:

See you there,

Ed


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Happy Easter*

THE PACK along with Stahl's Hobby Haven would like to wish everybody a HAPPY EASTER!



Ed & Sherri

THE PACK

KEEP IT IN THE SLOT:thumbsup:


----------

